# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Mạng máy tính

## duykhoa

Chương 1. Nhập môn mạng máy tính 
Chương 2. Kiến trúc phân tầng OSI 
Chương 3. Mạng cục bộ – mạng LAN 
Chương 4. Những vấn đề cơ bản của mạng máy tính 
Chương 5. TCP/IP và Internet 
Danh mục tài liệu tham khảo 

Đây là bài giảng mà tác giả tập hợp từ nhiều nguồn tài liệu về mạng máy tính. Tác giả hy vọng nhận được nhiều góp ý từ quý bạn đọc.
Download here

----------


## vietthuongmusic

Thank bạn nhiều nhé.

----------

